

Parallelism and Concurrency with Haskell and Cloud Haskell - dons
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/coutts-haskell

======
jeffdavis
Great presentation.

First, I liked the example of SQL as a language that is not concurrent but can
be parallel. In theory, I guess almost any language can be parallelized, but
it wouldn't work out very well in many cases.

Also, I liked his introduction of distributed haskell. Obviously he didn't go
into much detail, but he mentioned enough about what it's trying to accomplish
that I'd like to take a look. Erlang is nearly the only game in town here
(that I know about, anyway), so I look forward to learning more about the
haskell community's take on distributed computing.

